# New Cam Option for all you TURBO JUNKIES!



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*New Cam Option for all you BOOST JUNKIES!*

The TT276 Ver.2 (wider LSA than the standard 276)

This is an absolutely PHENOMENAL cam for the 8v for those looking for more top-end!

I am in love with this beast! My tt266 would go flat from 5800~6400 and just die after that...but not this new cam...it wakes up STRONG at 5700ish and just freight trains to 7000+!

Tuning will commence on monday this week to give a good comparison of the two. But for now the specs and obligatory pics:





















The idle is VERY smooth similar to the 266...this is attributed to the wider LSA as well. The low-end and mid-range is a little softer but i cant say how much til i put her on the dyno monday....



STAY TUNED...


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

So whats the word on this thing? Tried the website but didn't see it. Ready to order.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Moarrrrr.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

AJmustDIE said:


> Moarrrrr.


This, I wana hear this thing idle. In for the burnout videos


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

also curious to see more.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh man !! ... Custom grind?


----------



## Dmoneythegreat (Jan 13, 2010)

Interesting....can't wait to see this.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

We the people of the turbo ABA's demand juicy content. :wave:


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Quinton, is this now a production grind, or only specific to you? Let me know so I can add it to my cam FAQ.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

tdogg74 said:


> Quinton, is this now a production grind, or only specific to you? Let me know so I can add it to my cam FAQ.


Me and [email protected] were talkin about making it so...but right now i wanna gauge interest and take orders as it's currently still a custom cam costing $250


here is a video...


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

two fitty is reasonable.

but you're only pulling 10" of vacuum at that low idle. odd, should be more. I was pulling about that with a 288*.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

tdogg74 said:


> two fitty is reasonable.
> 
> but you're only pulling 10" of vacuum at that low idle. odd, should be more. I was pulling about that with a 288*.


Part of the tune...when I had the uni ecu in it was pullin around 11~12inHg hell the 266 was only 14~15inHg


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

266* has -10* of overlap @ 50thou. But that cam has (about) the same overlap as their 272*.

THis looks like a fantastic cam. Those lobes are nice and fat.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

tdogg74 said:


> 266* has -10* of overlap @ 50thou. But that cam has (about) the same overlap as their 272*.
> 
> THis looks like a fantastic cam. Those lobes are nice and fat.


it really is...SRSLY. now that I got my new fancy phone with HD video...expect some 3rd gear pull vids...


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

...on a track, right?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

tdogg74 said:


> ...on a track, right?


Yea I drove to germany last night...gonna hit the autobahn.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Awesome,


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

i may have missed this but any mods needed to the head for this fitment wise? how ya like it so far? cheers! bern


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

HD valve springs definitely.

Also a well ported head to take full advantage would be recommended.

Btw...25psi RULES


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

This cam would make me get a MKIII again. Totally would be a bad-ass NA cam. No lie.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

How do u think itwould compare to the standard 276 cam trav?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hard to say...but more lift, rounder lobes, MUCH better LSA. 

Better. Much better.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

the_q_jet said:


> HD valve springs definitely.
> 
> Also a well ported head to take full advantage would be recommended.
> 
> Btw...25psi RULES


I bet it does LOL!! I guess I meant to ask did you have to grind away at the head fore/aft the lifter bores to clearance the lobes.?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

These heads will accommodate up to a .460" lift as long as the lobe edges are chamfered {TT288*)
If they are straight cut, you will have to clearance for the edges of the lobe.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

tdogg74 said:


> These heads will accommodate up to a .460" lift as long as the lobe edges are chamfered {TT288*)
> If they are straight cut, you will have to clearance for the edges of the lobe.


THIS. OH IT WAS VERRRRRY TIGHT ON my head...the lobes need to be chamfered (tho mine werent and it worked out ok it machined itself lol)


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

yea...its preeeeetty tight.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Taking orders yet Q?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yes


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

how much for that cam ?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

jimivr6 said:


> how much for that cam ?


250


----------



## courtneyGTI (Jan 18, 2011)

off topic but on topic do you deal with techtonics i wanna know about a chip i have but cant find a stage 2 turbo chip on there.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

pretty crazy difference in appearance, those fat lobes should be friendlier on your valve train as well as the ramp rates surely should be decreased. They're like giant mounts instead of pointy mountains


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

In case y'all haven't figured it out i'm [email protected] Anyway TT doesn't sell turbo software. C2 and united motorsports does for the 2L (tho I'm running 1.8t ece and software  ) [email protected] owns this car now...call him for orders. I jus left for army basic training today so I'm unavailable. Goodbye.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

the_q_jet said:


> In case y'all haven't figured it out i'm [email protected] Anyway TT doesn't sell turbo software. C2 and united motorsports does for the 2L (tho I'm running 1.8t ece and software  ) [email protected] owns this car now...call him for orders. I jus left for army basic training today so I'm unavailable. Goodbye.


who is quintin anyways? 
TT at the very least use too... like ~7-8 yrs ago, I bought it through negociations with NGP... and it was crap crap crap... like every other turbo chip at that time.

R you serious? just gunna leave like that


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Don't know if this is worth the bump or not..

But I just bought this cam,


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

AJmustDIE said:


> Don't know if this is worth the bump or not..
> 
> But I just bought this cam,


nice, share your experience when its in


----------



## Dmoneythegreat (Jan 13, 2010)

chasem407 said:


> nice, share your experience when its in


x2


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

thinking about this cam also let me know how it drives.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Don't hold your breath guys, it's going to my build, not just a weekend swap 

Most of you know, just saying for future reference. :thumbup:


----------



## Ihaitchu (Jan 25, 2010)

Going to be ordering soon. :thumbup:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

I just wanna throw this out there as some FYI about this cam before everyone jumps on board that its the best thing FI for your ABA, and I'm not dissing this cam by any means. What you need to understand is Q was pushing some very serious numbers and got a very serious cam for power gains very high in the power band.

More than likely this is not going to be the best choice for the majority of builds as it will take away from spool, low and mid range torque to move the power band to 6k+... which really most ABA's are reving too much further past that point... 

So you'll be losing some of that area under the curve in most mid power area's which could potientally make your car slower as you arn't utilizing the potential area's that the cam is exceeding against a 260/256 or 268 or 270 cam setup.....

For general setups, the 260/256 is an excellent cam... I've ran all of the above listed cams on different turbo's and exhaust housings (besides of course the current TT we are discussing), and honestly if I had some more time/$ to throw around I'd go back to the 260/256 to understand its benefits on my current setup than the 270 I'm running now.
From the begining of time the reason we choose different cams over stock ABA was..."I want my car's power to pull to redline and not be such a mountain as the stock cam gives.." and all cams listed above will do that, so choosing bigger is not always better based on your setup.. Cam tuning is a very unknown subject around the vortex IMO and it is VERY dependent on what setup you are running... like turbo size, housing choices, head work....and rev ranges

Keep in mind Q's car had head work too, it can very much alter how a cam/turbo setup performs.
I just wanted to make sure some of the newb's understand what they're getting into :thumbup:


----------



## Ihaitchu (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm hoping this cam does take away from my low range and helps with spinning the tires so bad. I'm hoping somebody would have some numbers up by now or even a first hand comparison. I talked to tt yesterday and they spoke highly of this cam saying it was very streetable and what not. My car is going together in the next few weeks and I will post some numbers up. My motor is no mountain motor but I am curiuos to see how this cam performs. :thumbup:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

PA-VDUB said:


> I'm hoping this cam does take away from my low range and helps with spinning the tires so bad. I'm hoping somebody would have some numbers up by now or even a first hand comparison. I talked to tt yesterday and they spoke highly of this cam saying it was very streetable and what not. My car is going together in the next few weeks and I will post some numbers up. My motor is no mountain motor but I am curiuos to see how this cam performs. :thumbup:


Should be some good info, never the less, without a direct comparison from another cam its going to be difficult to understand its true advantages. We certainly do need more data, I wish we could take a day and dyno the cams back to back on a specific setup... I would donate my car 
Now we just need some more cams and a dyno...should certainly take less than 30mins to swap out cams


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

GTijoejoe said:


> For general setups, the 260/256 is an excellent cam... I've ran all of the above listed cams on different turbo's and exhaust housings (besides of course the current TT we are discussing), and honestly if I had some more time/$ to throw around I'd go back to the 260/256 to understand its benefits on my current setup than the 270 I'm running now.


I am not sure I understand. Are you saying you preferred the 260/256 over the 270 or are you saying you would like to try the 260/256 and see if you like it better?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Fast VW said:


> I am not sure I understand. Are you saying you preferred the 260/256 over the 270 or are you saying you would like to try the 260/256 and see if you like it better?


I would like to go back and run it again.... the 270 I'm running now I have a slightly different setup. I ran a 260/256 with stacked gaskets, stock intake manifold and 50trim .48 exh and that spooled mad crazy fast.... 20psi at 3.5-3.6k.. kept good power curve til 6.5k when we shut it down the the dyno but it was still climbing.
Now I have a short runner with large plenum and 57trim with .63 exh, 9.6:1 CR on the 270...
I've went from 268 to 260/256 to 270..... from the power band perspective I would like to see the gains in spool and mid torque the 260/256 may bring with very little (i'm expecting) loss from top end power 5.5k+

I don't have any solid facts to justify my direction, just general overall experience... from all my years on the vortex, many of which I've ran this ABA-T and I've never seen any graph to spool like mine on a 50trim, and I feel much of that is from the 260/256 cam/turbo combo.....
There was a graph floating around where I overlayed my torque curve vs BBM charger and it almost matched from 2-3k... and then I far exceeded it


----------



## j.fopps (Jul 9, 2008)

tdogg74 said:


> Totally would be a bad-ass NA cam. No lie.


 i wanna see it on a NA build. anyone do it yet?


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd be interested in that too, I haven't even received mine yet.. they sent me the wrong 276 and said they'd send the right one the instant the confirmation went through that I shipped the cam back. 

I send an email a couple days later asking for a tracking number.. they never even had a batch ready in the first place.


----------



## 2slowvw (Jun 9, 2006)

Not really surprised. With Q gone to boot camp who knows where the development of more products for the 2.0 will go.


----------



## j.fopps (Jul 9, 2008)

AJmustDIE said:


> I'd be interested in that too, I haven't even received mine yet.. they sent me the wrong 276 and said they'd send the right one the instant the confirmation went through that I shipped the cam back.
> 
> I send an email a couple days later asking for a tracking number.. they never even had a batch ready in the first place.


well im doing as very slow build as money comes in and ill be running this cam, thats why i would like to see it done first but being the first is fine with me. hmm thats bull****. i would be on the phone with them every single day until they sent it and provided a tracking number. 

this the one your getting?:

http://www.techtonicstuning.com/mai...uct_info&cPath=2_11_5_399_86&products_id=1766


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll be damned! They actually put the damn thing on the website.

Edit: They misspelled lobe


----------



## j.fopps (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah i just searched 276 and its there. couldnt find it any other way. dont know what category its in.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

would deff like to see what this cam does. I've tried the 268 260 and it was great midrange but felt like it died after 6000rpm then I ordered a 272 270 cam from schrick and it pulls to 7000 without a problem. I never played with cam timing on this but probably would be even better with a little tuning. I think ima try a 270 for the hell of it to see the difference since I have one laying around


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

So now that I'm back from basic..who has one of these gems installed?


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Bump from the dead, anybody get this thing in another running 8v yet?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

AJmustDIE said:


> Bump from the dead, anybody get this thing in another running 8v yet?


why dont you?


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

You don't follow my thread do you? lol, things are still in motion will my build.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

AJmustDIE said:


> You don't follow my thread do you? lol, things are still in motion will my build.


Blah blah blah!:facepalm:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Don't understand how that's facepalm material, but okay.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

AJmustDIE said:


> Don't understand how that's facepalm material, but okay.


i just love the face palm


----------



## VDubCarson (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm looking into getting one of these. I just got my ABA up and running this morning NA with insane head work an a 268, thought it felt great. I want to see how your cam runs NA with my Zornig SRI  then I'll add my turbocharger


----------



## rodperformance (Oct 9, 2010)

*276* 114 lc*

Hi,first of all!! Has someone bolt this cam? Seems like a good cam and with 114 lobe centers there is no boost going out the exhaust,so it keeps the powerband in check.from my readings i've learned that a 114 lc would make the idle,low end torque but having a 276 duration will go up,i'm thinking 3,000-3,500 rpm's its going to go "on cam"still with a supercharger i would supose since the engine having boost at low levels should be fun,will see how it performs in my g60 with 68mm,anyone with some input please do share,Roderick!!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

I will be running this, dyno within 2 months.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> I will be running this, dyno within 2 months.


 great! :beer: 

clear your inbox por favor...


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

i can not get ahold of jakrabbit to try and buy one of his cams so i will have one of these in the next month, i will be racing with it at the end of september, i hope it helps the car pull clear to 7k


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

the_q_jet said:


> great! :beer:
> 
> clear your inbox por favor...


 inbox cleared.


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

I have this cam in my GT with the BBM stage 3 peaking 1.4 BAR. I love it. When I compared it to the 268/260 the kit came with, the 276* looked huge.. 

Idle is great, better than when I was N/A with my TT 276* street/race. Pulls to the cut-off very hard (Idk what RPM it is, it's past 7k RPM on the cluster). Low end is a little.. well, I can't tell you if I noticed a difference between my old cam because I wasn't running the Lysholm. I've found that I don't need to tune my camgear at all to bring the low end back like I needed to do with my original N/A cam, but instant 1.4 BAR of boost is the reason for that. :laugh:


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

rabbitchaser said:


> i can not get ahold of jakrabbit to try and buy one of his cams so i will have one of these in the next month, i will be racing with it at the end of september, i hope it helps the car pull clear to 7k


 oh it will. it did it for me. thats what i needed in my setup so i talked with TT and had this made:beer:


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

now obiously i would and will need the uprated springs, and i will be running new lifter also, so they wear in together, 

im running a obd 1 head, and when my bigger build starts, (after i have a second vehicle) the head will come off and get fully worked.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

the_q_jet said:


> oh it will. it did it for me. thats what i needed in my setup so i talked with TT and had this made:beer:


 Never saw this but I'll keep this in mind when I turbo the jetta this winter. :beer:


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

PBWB said:


> Never saw this but I'll keep this in mind when I turbo the jetta this winter. :beer:


 didnt you get a custom 288*?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

the_q_jet said:


> didnt you get a custom 288*?


Yes, but that's for the solid lifter converted, big valve head....the one that's going in the mk2. I might switch it up and sell the jetta once I finish the VR and drive that daily. If that happens I would throw this cam in my girls car and turbo that.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Just bought the last 276 v2 that NGP had in stock today for 10% off:laugh::thumbup: Just wait until i get this motor assembled:beer:


----------



## 2.0T MK4 (Aug 27, 2012)

hey Q question my jetta is boosted and im looking to get a cam the one that you have would work on my jetta i was looking at this: TT 8v Hydraulic Lifter Supercharged G-60 Camshaft (268/260 - Street/Sport)

We designed this cam for boosted applications. Has been a great seller for G-60 and hydraulic turbo engines. New OEM chilled hardened billet. 227°/221.5° @ .050", .432" lift. plus also getting the high flow valve kit 40mm x 33mm 8V Hyd. Hi-Flow Valve Upgrade Kit 1996-2005 Mk3/Mk4 OBDII with Titanium retainers

Kit includes everything needed to convert your 1996-2005 Hydraulic lifter "Mk3/Mk4 OBDII" 8V cylinder head to Our Big Valve Hi Flow Valve 40mm X 33mm valves with 7mm stems. This complete kit includes 40mm intake valves with 7mm stems, 33mm exhaust valves with 7mm stems, 7mm tapered intake guides, 7mm tapered exhaust guides, 7mm stem seals, 7mm keepers, 7mm titanium upper retainers and Our 109.084R HD Valve Spring Set. 

any opinions


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

2.0T MK4 said:


> hey Q question my jetta is boosted and im looking to get a cam the one that you have would work on my jetta i was looking at this: TT 8v Hydraulic Lifter Supercharged G-60 Camshaft (268/260 - Street/Sport)
> 
> We designed this cam for boosted applications. Has been a great seller for G-60 and hydraulic turbo engines. New OEM chilled hardened billet. 227°/221.5° @ .050", .432" lift. plus also getting the high flow valve kit 40mm x 33mm 8V Hyd. Hi-Flow Valve Upgrade Kit 1996-2005 Mk3/Mk4 OBDII with Titanium retainers
> 
> ...


Meh, that cam is weak. Just get the 276 wide lobe and be done. And big valves are near worthless unless you have a performance intake mani and a tubular exhaust manifold with an exhaust to match.


----------



## 2.0T MK4 (Aug 27, 2012)

ok cool the performence intake mani where could i find it i been looking around but i havent found one yet and the tubular exhaust where can i find one too  right now im running straight pipe with a cast iron exhaust mani


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

intake manifold. we sell em. Turbo manifold...i'd need to do some digging. I'm not sure if Zornig from Racecraft is still doing them or not. Once i get done with deployment im ordering my TIG and gonna start cranking these out.


----------



## 2.0T MK4 (Aug 27, 2012)

cool how much for the intake manifold? is there any website where i can take i look at it?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

2.0T MK4 said:


> cool how much for the intake manifold? is there any website where i can take i look at it?


 http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_133_3


----------



## 2.0T MK4 (Aug 27, 2012)

thx for the info bro really help me alot 
:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

2.0T MK4 said:


> thx for the info bro really help me alot
> :thumbup:


 be a man get the cam too!:beer:


----------



## oilpangasket (Dec 5, 2007)

TT have any of these 276 wide lobe center cams in stock? Plan on ordering one here really soon. Have a fully built head that previously had a TT288 when it was NA but its boosted now. Have always ran the stock cam with boost and think I would benefit from this cam up top where I need it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

oilpangasket said:


> TT have any of these 276 wide lobe center cams in stock? Plan on ordering one here really soon. Have a fully built head that previously had a TT288 when it was NA but its boosted now. Have always ran the stock cam with boost and think I would benefit from this cam up top where I need it.


i'm not sure they make them in small batches. you would more than benefit. you'd cream your pants.:beer:


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

oilpangasket said:


> TT have any of these 276 wide lobe center cams in stock? Plan on ordering one here really soon. Have a fully built head that previously had a TT288 when it was NA but its boosted now. Have always ran the stock cam with boost and think I would benefit from this cam up top where I need it.


 I called them about a month ago and they had two in stock, but i ended up buying mine from NGP because they were 10% off... and i got the last one. I would call TT and see if they have those 2 still

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

02vwgolf said:


> I called them about a month ago and they had two in stock, but i ended up buying mine from NGP because they were 10% off... and i got the last one. I would call TT and see if they have those 2 still
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


 you sure you got the WIDE 114* cam and not the normal 110*? This is not a cam retailers stock right yet...


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> you sure you got the WIDE 114* cam and not the normal 110*? This is not a cam retailers stock right yet...


 100% positive I checked it as soon as it got to my house, on their website they had it listed under mk3 8v FI cams:thumbup: I called in when I ordered and the salesmen said they had only gotten a few in stock and this was the last one


----------



## oilpangasket (Dec 5, 2007)

Ill be ordering one Friday morning.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

oilpangasket said:


> Ill be ordering one Friday morning.


pm me when you're ready.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Get this cam people!



hurt said:


> _wide lobe center_. It's a 2nd version of the 276* cam, made for high boost applications.
> 
> My car runs ~1.4 bar [on my bbm supercharger] and i love that cam. I still have the 268/260* that came with the kit, but i didn't even bother with it as i have already run a car with a 268/260 and i could tell the power difference between the 2 cams was huge.
> 
> ...


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

the_q_jet said:


> Yea I drove to germany last night...gonna hit the autobahn.


i laugh at this...a year later and i really am in Germany!! ohhhh if only i still had the 8v  

But it's in good hands... [email protected] aka my other boss owns it now


----------

